# Help me choose



## DCBluesman

Many of you know that I am color-blind.  That sometimes manifests itself in not seeing what others see, so I'm trying an experiment here.  Please help me out by letting me know which of the four pics below look better to you.  Thanks!


----------



## its_virgil

I like the last picture Lou. And remember, on traffic lights,  red on top and green on bottom.[]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## ed4copies

Lou,

I also prefer the last picture, but I have learned my monitor (old, but huge) does not necessarily represent the majority view.


----------



## gerryr

I agree about the last picture, but I don't know what color the background actually is.


----------



## JimGo

Yes, I like the last one too.  BTW, great pen!


----------



## Ligget

The last one for me too, I can see it from WAY over here![^][]lol


----------



## angboy

Well even though people's monitors may make things look different, it looks like there's consensus. My vote if for the last one too- the others are too dark and make the pen fittings look dark and drab, whereas they look brighter in the fourth picture. Also, even thought there's a shadow in all of them, it's just too prominent of a shadow in the first three.


----------



## Dario

The last one too.

If you can do it somewhere between the last 2 (lighting wise)...I think it will be better.


----------



## mrcook4570

I agree with the last one as well.  The colors are more vibrant in it.  Although, number two isn't far behind.


----------



## alamocdc

I'm with Stan, Lou.


----------



## mick

I gotta go with everyone else ...the last one because of the lighter background is much sharper....or so it seems to me. Nice pen BTW


----------



## Pipes

I like # 3 the glare is gone on it and it is almost as sharp  JUST  IMHO


----------



## Johnathan

#3[]


----------



## thewishman

#4, but those four pens all look good[]


----------



## pete00

#3


----------



## Rudy Vey

#3


----------



## reed43

Lou ,the last one and then the third one.


----------



## PenWorks

4 then 3. 

Monitors also play a big part as well. I look at pics at home on my 15" laptop then on my 19" flat pannel at work. I am more aware of this on my pens as I see what they look like in person and how different some pics come across on the two different screens. Alot of times they actually look better on my laptop.

Sorry, didn't want to cloud the issue [] I still choose 4 from home []


----------



## DCBluesman

Thanks, folks!  I hope I'll get some more replies over the next few days and maybe it will lead to better pics for posting here and on my website!

FYI, the last two pics were taken in my inexpensive tent with just the camera's flash.  Go figure! [8D]


----------



## wayneis

I'm looking at them with a new 19" flat screen and the last one the metal looks grainy, I have to say that number three is the winner to me.

Wayne


----------



## wayneis

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />I'm looking at them with a new 19" flat screen and the last one the metal looks grainy, I have to say that number three is the winner to me.  The more that I look at them if you brightened the first one just a touch it would be the best.  Number one has the least amount of glare on the bottom barrel.
> 
> Wayne


----------



## Jim15

I like 4 then 3.

jim


----------



## btboone

I like the subtle blues and greens in that wood.


[8D]


----------



## jbyrd24

I like the bottom photo better Lou. Brighter and cleaner looking.[]


----------

